# 53 days



## Screwball (Aug 13, 2005)

its been 53 days since i saw that my guppy was pregnant, her stomach was huge, then the next day she was thin, now shes fat, my water levels were bad but now there stable, the nitra/ite levels are okay bu high okay, wats goin on. i heard they can hold in there babies under stress or crappy water conditions but my tank is fine now


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

What are your tank parameters? Any nitrite is not O.K.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 13, 2005)

they're all fine but the nitrates are high ok


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

It could be she had her fry back then and they were all eaten. What other fish are in the tank?


----------

